# Would my Betta be happy in a 15 gallon tank?



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

For the past few months I've had my Betta in a 1 gallon bowl with a heater and regular water changes, and a 15 gallon tank with some other fish in it which unfortunately got ich and died recently. I'm keeping the tank quarantined for now until the ich goes away, maybe for a few weeks, but I was thinking of maybe eventually putting the Betta in there so he'd have more room and aeration. I've been told that Betta's aren't happy in a space that's too big though. Do you think he'd like the 15 gallon? He'd have a proper filter and a heater, and maybe I could add some shrimp and snails in with him. Or I've heard that small neon tetras are suitable. What do you think?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah he should be fine, but as with all betta tanks remember to plant it densely. And with the tetras, get at least 6 (you could easily do 8 along with whatever shrimp and snails) or they will get nippy.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango (my avatar) lives in a planted 16 gallon and he's a super happy guy. He searches, forages and hunts all day long. I have him in with 4 corys. He doesn't harrass them. He chases them once in a while but they're way too fast for him. 

I'm not sure about tetras but I do know that your betta might eat the shrimp. If you have a lot of hiding places for them, they might make it. Wait to add them until you're sure the water parameters are stable though. Shrimp are sensitive and easily killed by swinging water conditions. You could have a snail but in my opinion they're way messy and they leave poo ALL over the place.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YES!!!!! 

I'm almost certain that the reason some bettas get stressed out in bigger tanks, is because they don't have enough plants. FILL it with plants and hiding spots! It will make him much much more secure and comfortable.


----------



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll be sure to get more plants for him when the tank is ready to have him transferred.  I think I'll cycle the tank with a handful of tetras first, too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

what do you mean by cycling ??


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any tank over 1 gallon is betta paradise!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, he'll love it! Please take some pics if you can!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

8)pics!!!!!:-DBy the way he will LOVE it! Just make sure the ich is COMPLETELY 100% GONE! And maybe clean the tank. Oh yeah and did i mention... pics?


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

snails are wonderful tank mates IMO =] sure they poop, but EVERYTHING poops haha. a 16gal tank with ONE betta and ONE snail is mooooooooore than enough space to house both safely =]


----------



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I put him in the new (thoroughly cleaned) tank two days ago and he seems to like it.  My only concern is, I'm beginning to wonder if the aquarium heater is burning him? Anyone have a problem with heaters? I have a Tronic heater for a 15-gallon tank, but when my betta swims close to it he shoots away like it might be too hot. When I put my finger on the heater inside the water it only takes a few seconds to really heat up my skin, and I'm sure it's even more so for a fish. The heater is turned up all the way because the water only gets to about 78 degrees while it's fully on (I have a chilly apartment). Anyone have any tips on proper heater use? It was a $30 heater, so it would be a bummer to have to get a different one!
Here are some pictures of the aquarium and a closer one of him, but sorry they're so grainy since the only camera I have is the one on my iphone. (Hope these photos work...)


----------

